# Giant Mountain Lion - In Memory of Aaron Long



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

I was able to following along with Jeff Long on his dream hunt of getting a giant mountain lion, using his brothers 243 rifle who recently passed away just 15 months prior.
Enjoy...http://www.i-videowildlife.com/lions-bears-predators

Thanks for watching!
Kelly Cox


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm sorry to be harsh, but, IMO this vid sucks. Que the 40 second intro, que the canned 'Lord of the Rings' music, que the kill shot, que the slo-mo replay, etc, etc, etc. Edit in whatever biggame animal and this vid is EXACTLY the same rewarmed, tired, lazy, worn out formulaic...well, you get the idea. This was not a hunt video, it was a kill video-at least according to the video.
I've got an idea, how about showing a hunt on a hunt video.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought the video was awesome!! Great tribute to his brother by using his rifle to harvest that cat. If I pass before my time hopefully my brother does the same. I guess different viewers are noticing different things. The commentary indicated a whole **** ton of hunting before the cat was harvested.


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Migolito said:


> I'm sorry to be harsh, but, IMO this vid sucks. Que the 40 second intro, que the canned 'Lord of the Rings' music, que the kill shot, que the slo-mo replay, etc, etc, etc. Edit in whatever biggame animal and this vid is EXACTLY the same rewarmed, tired, lazy, worn out formulaic...well, you get the idea. This was not a hunt video, it was a kill video-at least according to the video.
> I've got an idea, how about showing a hunt on a hunt video.


Thanks for the constructive criticism, I guess??
Do you any videos I can watch & critic?
Kelly


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Kelly,

Awesome video - thanks for sharing it with the rest of us!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Love this video! Don't know why some people feel the need to be such naysayers. I love all the videos you post. Keep em coming!


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

It IS constructive criticism. Let me be a little more precise. What, in this video, sets you apart from every other video out there? You took a good lead in(hook) subject, using the rifle of a dead brother, and did what with it? Did we get to know either brother, what the rifle meant to the brother, what connection was there? Was this rifle a hand down, did they hunt together as children, was their connection as brothers fully realized when they were in the woods? Was killing the Lion the point? No, the point was HUNTING with the rifle that connected one brother to another across the bounds of death. The fact that one brother will always have this connection. Tell the story, leave the theatrics in editing alone. Think of the cave painting that told the story across the bounds of time. Maybe thats what this brother feels. No Slow mo, no lord of the rings or heavy metal crap. Learn to tell the story in your words, not mimicking someone else's yesterday style. You got, skilz, expect more from yourself.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That was a good quality video. I did want to see more though! A memory and tribute he will never forget! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't listen to whats his name. Your video was a great video for what it was. You don't see that kind of focus, detail and camera work on the tv hunting shows. I could count the number of pine needles in front of that cat's face and did anyone notice the bark detail all while keeping the cat in focus. Told me the story of a guy doing one last thing in his brothers name and the five hard days it took to get it done. Guess I can read between the lines and I don't need to watch 25 minutes of guys driving around looking for cats then 5 minutes of action.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

nice work I appreciate the fact that you were willing to share such a moment with us all.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Migolito said:


> It IS constructive criticism. Let me be a little more precise. What, in this video, sets you apart from every other video out there? You took a good lead in(hook) subject, using the rifle of a dead brother, and did what with it? Did we get to know either brother, what the rifle meant to the brother, what connection was there? Was this rifle a hand down, did they hunt together as children, was their connection as brothers fully realized when they were in the woods? Was killing the Lion the point? No, the point was HUNTING with the rifle that connected one brother to another across the bounds of death. The fact that one brother will always have this connection. Tell the story, leave the theatrics in editing alone. Think of the cave painting that told the story across the bounds of time. Maybe thats what this brother feels. No Slow mo, no lord of the rings or heavy metal crap. Learn to tell the story in your words, not mimicking someone else's yesterday style. You got, skilz, expect more from yourself.


Bet you are fun at the movies. Guess your short didn't make Sundance this year?


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the video! You did a great job on it. I agree, I would like to see some of Migolito's work, so we can see what he is talking about!


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

Folks, you're not helping this guy. Based on some of your comments, I'm sure you're impressed with the bright pretty colors in the comic books you read. If that's your standard good for you. However, what I'm seeing is potential. He's good, but, he can be better. Perhaps much better. But, he wont get there surrounded by a bunch of yes men. Moreover, I suspect he knows it. Time will tell.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Migolito said:


> Folks, you're not helping this guy. Based on some of your comments, I'm sure you're impressed with the bright pretty colors in the comic books you read. If that's your standard good for you. However, what I'm seeing is potential. He's good, but, he can be better. Perhaps much better. But, he wont get there surrounded by a bunch of yes men. Moreover, I suspect he knows it. Time will tell.


So what makes you an authority on the subject?

I will be the first to admit that I am no film critic. I simply said that I watched the video, and I liked what I saw. I can tell that there was a lot of work and effort that was put into it and I appreciate the fact that it was documented and put together for us to enjoy...


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite part was where the dogs took off after the track howling. That was cool.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome video Kelly !!!

Migolito you're a dick head to say the least


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great quality video and I'm sure it meant more to the hunter than the video showed. Personally, I'm still trying to figure out how chasing a cat with hounds until treed, then shooting it out of said tree is even remotely considered "Fair Chase".. I would never do it, but hey, to each their own I guess.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Migolito said:


> It IS constructive criticism. Let me be a little more precise. What, in this video, sets you apart from every other video out there? You took a good lead in(hook) subject, using the rifle of a dead brother, and did what with it? Did we get to know either brother, what the rifle meant to the brother, what connection was there? Was this rifle a hand down, did they hunt together as children, was their connection as brothers fully realized when they were in the woods? Was killing the Lion the point? No, the point was HUNTING with the rifle that connected one brother to another across the bounds of death. The fact that one brother will always have this connection. Tell the story, leave the theatrics in editing alone. Think of the cave painting that told the story across the bounds of time. Maybe thats what this brother feels. No Slow mo, no lord of the rings or heavy metal crap. Learn to tell the story in your words, not mimicking someone else's yesterday style. You got, skilz, expect more from yourself.


Go back to the movie theatre Roger eibert. Great video sorry to hear about your brother thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Personally, I'm still trying to figure out how chasing a cat with hounds until treed, then shooting it out of said tree is even remotely considered "Fair Chase".. I would never do it, but hey, to each their own I guess.


Hunting to me is not about the kill, it's about the experience. Did you catch the first part of the video where they talked about the 20 hour horse rides with nothing to show for it? Getting stuck in the snow and mud on some of the other days again without seeing a cat in the tree? That's not to mention the hundreds of hours and dollars spent training the dogs to bring them to the point of running a track to the tree.

There was a lot of hard work and disappoint that went into the making of that hunt that you didn't see. Congrats on the successful hunt and thanks for sharing the video with us.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Great video! Yeah other hunting videos might show all the scouting that goes on, but this was great. Most times when I watch a hunting video I skip forward to the exciting parts. This video just did that for me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Migolito,

I want to talk to you about constructive feedback. 

You said things like "this vid sucks" and copying "someone else's yesterday style." 

This is a problem because it is not constructive at all, but very destructive. When you come in such a condescending way, your message is lost in the delivery. 

A simple way to fix this would be to say things such as, "Your skills show that you have potential to set your videos apart from what others are doing. This video appeared to be very similar to everything else I'm seeing out there. I would suggest you add X, Y, and Z and really let your skills shine." Also, you could do this in a PM form instead of attacking the original poster in an open forum. 

Kelly, I like all your videos. You do a fantastic job. I would not have thought about some of the things Migolito talked about as I would have just been entertained by the video itself. If you can muster the chance to scrape off some of his destructive feedback, there are some good ideas there, though. Hearing a little more from the hunter and his relationship with his brother would have pulled the heart strings a little bit more for the audience. Not sure if that is what you or the hunter wanted, so take that opinion for what it is worth...which is exactly what you paid for it! Great video, nonetheless. Thanks for sharing. Keep them coming. Like I said, I always look forward to your videos.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> Hunting to me is not about the kill, it's about the experience. Did you catch the first part of the video where they talked about the 20 hour horse rides with nothing to show for it? Getting stuck in the snow and mud on some of the other days again without seeing a cat in the tree? That's not to mention the hundreds of hours and dollars spent training the dogs to bring them to the point of running a track to the tree.
> 
> There was a lot of hard work and disappoint that went into the making of that hunt that you didn't see. Congrats on the successful hunt and thanks for sharing the video with us.


I guess I'm speaking more in general, rather than about this particular hunt. Treeing an animal then shooting it out of the tree does not seem like fair chase. I guess hounds could be trained to find and surround a big bull elk as well much like wolves do. Why isn't that legal? I'm not trying to be an a$$, I think the quality of the video was great, as all of his videos usually are. I just find myself cringing every time I see an animal shot out of a tree, be it cat or bear. Just doesn't seem like fair chase to me. Sorry, to each their own.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Agreed poison is better.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought the video was just fine. I don't know how you would add all the information about the rifle as it would turn a short exciting video into a long documentary about a rifle. Would have loved to hear the lion roar over the music though! 

I personally don't like watching animals shot out of a tree. Having said that though, I understand the work involved in getting the lion into the tree, the number of hours trying to get onto a scent or track of a lion etc. Then the potential hike / climb to get to it. It doesn't appear to be fair chase when it gets down to it, but I would bet that the number of lions chased vs the number of lions harvested is pretty drastic. I would imagine that the lions outsmart or outrun the dogs a lot. I know this happens with bears and I don't like watching them shot out of trees either. Nor shooting them over bait. This is why I burned a bunch of points on a successful spot and stalk hunt. Again, not critical of those who choose to do so. There's challenges involved in any hunt! 

Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Becoming an artist*

First off Kelley I have been on a few lion hunts and in no way did they ever turn out to be a walk up and shoot fest. Many long hard hours trudging on foot in deep snow trying to recover lost dogs in steep cliffty canyons and having cats jump out and run before we could get to the dogs. With that being said, I understand where Migilito is coming from.

Most of the hunting shows I watch on TV now days are mass produced with deadlines to meet and sponsors to promote. Very little time is invested to become an artist&#8230; Great photographers, writers, cinematographers, painters learn over time how to present and tell the story. If the producer has not created a moment of fascination that stirs feelings within those who are the audience, then they have not produced art!

It has taken Jim Shockey thirty years to learn that the kill is only a small part of the story and in some cases, the kill may be the least climatic part of the story. I like to feel, taste, smell, remember and even experience the story. I haven't got time to waste on the commercial crap anymore and I too love a good story. Migilito has taken the time to explain his position and have to say that is constructive.
Bigbr.


----------

